# NBA Regular Season GAME 10: Houston Rockets @ Indiana Pacers



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

*@*











*ROCKETS​*




































C: Yao Ming 
PF: Juwan Howard 
SF: Tracy McGrady
SG: Derek Anderson  
PG: Rafer Alston

*NETS​*





































SF: Ron Artest 
PF: Scot Pollard 
C: Jermaine O'Neal 
SG: Stephen Jackson 
PG: Jamaal Tinsley​

This is going to be a tough game for the Rockets...they'll look to get back on the winning track after dropping 2 straight games...I look for Indy to pull this one out with a banged up T-Mac and an inconsistant Rocket offense.

Pacers 87
Rockets 80

NOTE - Rocket lineup is subject to change.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally,Head starts!!! :banana:


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Sorry to interrupt the thread, but is this on pplive kisstherim?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

WhoRocks said:


> Sorry to interrupt the thread, but is this on pplive kisstherim?


yes, look for "ESPN体育台湾1台" :wink:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> yes, look for "ESPN体育台湾1台" :wink:


All my channel lists are in "???".


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> All my channel lists are in "???".


then just look for the channel with the most viewers.

We r playing pretty well right now.:wink:


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> then just look for the channel with the most viewers.
> 
> We r playing pretty good right now.:wink:


How do I find which channel with most viewers?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> How do I find which channel with most viewers?


 doesn't ur ppstream/pplive show u how many ppl r watching a channel?


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

kisstherim said:


> doen't ur ppstream/pplive show u how many ppl r watching a channel?


No, where it shows? I only see how many percentage, I don't see viewer numbers. 

I'm using SynaCast Agent 1.0.9.8


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

Raxel said:


> No, where it shows? I only see how many percentage, I don't see viewer numbers.
> 
> I'm using SynaCast Agent 1.0.9.8


Same here, and the only ESPN channel I can find is playing soccer.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Raxel said:


> No, where it shows? I only see how many percentage, I don't see viewer numbers.
> 
> I'm using SynaCast Agent 1.0.9.8


r u using pplive?Actually I don't know much about pplive.  Mine is ppstream.

Edit:I just read some chinese forums,seems this game is not in PPlive? so u guys should try ppstream.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

ThaShark316 said:


> *NETS*


??? :biggrin:


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Is Skip really in JVG' doghouse? I don't buy the injury story. Maybe a trade will happen next month:wink:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I feel ashamed. After just a few bad games (OK, terrible games), I was keen to put one of my favourite players out to pasture. But Wesley is looking like Tim Hardaway out there.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Wesley: 10 points (4/5 FG% 2/2 3-pointer) /4 rebounds/2 assists/2 steals so far. I'm loving it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

For those who have problem with using ppstream/pplive(this game is not on pplive,though),u can check out this thread of yaomingmania.com

http://www.yaomingmania.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8414


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yes, look for "ESPN体育台湾1台" :wink:


boy,my ppstream cant connect to the game, r u watching that in china?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yao is getting back into this.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

putilaomu said:


> boy,my ppstream cant connect to the game, r u watching that in china?


yes,ppstream works pretty well in China.Maybe u need a windows XP2 Patch to remove the connection limit


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Yao is getting back into this.


yeah, finally makes a shot again, and the refs are finally giving him some calls!

We r playing great defense,and finally our role players started hitting more shots


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

kisstherim said:


> Is Skip really in JVG' doghouse? I don't buy the injury story. Maybe a trade will happen next month:wink:


 I saw him get hurt at the end of the game against the Spurs. He came up limping.

The only thing you can critcize Skip for is bad shooting and average/bad on ball defense. He was a average/bad defender before he got here so you cant really put that on him

He has ran the team fine....he just hasn't been able to knock down shots on consistant basis so far


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

is tmac starter?why i couldnt find his scoring?


----------



## putilaomu (Nov 14, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> yes,ppstream works pretty well in China.Maybe u need a windows XP2 Patch to remove the connection limit


boy,why my ppstream buffering so slowly with 台湾体育一台?how can i get it more quickly?


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

we suck! why cant score!!!!
bowen.....pls ............do not shoot again!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

tone wone said:


> He has ran the team fine....he just hasn't been able to knock down shots on consistant basis so far


He was supposed to be a play-maker and make open threes that's why we traded mike james for him. But from the games he played for Houston, he can't run the offense,his pass is ok but he takes too long to pass in many times and can't make open shots consistently. But I agree it's too early to evaluate his fit for Houston. As Minstrel put it "Right now, he's being forced to do a lot more than he's suitable for. Any player extended beyond his capabilities will look bad."


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

putilaomu said:


> boy,why my ppstream buffering so slowly with 台湾体育一台?how can i get it more quickly?


check it out:

http://bbs.ppstream.com/index.asp?boardid=2

I guess u can find ur answers there:wink:

And yes,TMAC is not playing this game,due to back spasm.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

no score,no rebound,we lose for sure!
I doubt we could even make it over70!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Why does JVG start Bowen? Seriously, his D is good for a third-stringer, but is only mediocre for a starter, and he is completely worthless on the other end.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Swift again?:dead: This guys is real dumb in basketball IQ.

And not a single rebound from Swift? :boohoo:


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

rockets are delent


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Houtons now 3-7

@Dallas tues
vs.PHX wed.

can they win either one of these games????


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

tone wone said:


> Houtons now 3-7
> 
> @Dallas tues
> vs.PHX wed.
> ...


it doesnt seem likely considereing they cant put together 48 minutes of actual basketball


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

We can beat Phoenix.

Is this the worst shooting night of Yao's career? He's missing layups and 10-ft jumpers.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Artest totally owned Swift, Artest was abusing him. and Yao is having his worst shooting night of the season.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

pathetic. 10 assists for the game as a team. I'm putting the blame on Gumby for not knowing how to teach this guys how to run a proper offense.

Hope Rafer gets a wake up call from the benching.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> Is this the worst shooting night of Yao's career? He's missing layups and 10-ft jumpers.


not really,he had some games as bad as this(in terms of shooting),if not worse, in his first 2 seasons. Many of his shots tonite rimmed out. :boohoo:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I missed the game, could anyone give me a brief summary of what everyone (Rockets) was doing the whole game? We caught Indiana in a slump and it still looks like they handed it to us without much effort. This is a depressing start, but I'm still in no hurry to panic.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> pathetic. 10 assists for the game as a team.


I guess what's more pathetic is:

Derek Anderson (35 minutes) - 1 rebound 
Ryan Bowen (20 minutes) - 0 rebound 
Stromile Swift (16 minutes) - 0 rebound 
Deke Mutombo (5 minutes) - 0 rebound


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I missed the game, could anyone give me a brief summary of what everyone (Rockets) was doing the whole game? We caught Indiana in a slump and it still looks like they handed it to us without much effort. This is a depressing start, but I'm still in no hurry to panic.


Me neither. This game didn't show anything that we didn't already know -- Swift's man defense is bad, Bowen sucks, Wesley's D is good, DA is a chucker, Head is pretty good for a rookie but wouldn't start at the moment on a semi-decent team... Box score suggests Yao had a poor game offensively, but I feel he was a bit unlucky. He missed a lot of shots that he would normally make 9 out of 10 times. Didn't even look all that tired, but the ball just wouldn't go in. Defensively, he was really good. His defense has steadily improved since the start of last season. Indiana mostly played like crap, and if they were in form they would have blown us out, but again, there was nothing really shocking.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

what an ungly game! :curse: 

again, we had trouble to score. the guys moved slowly on the floor and they were not able to pass the ball at the right time. This ended up in either a bad shot or a turnover(19vs12).Finally, when we got some open shots, we missed many of them.
whats worse, we had bad rebounds. 33vs43!! off--5vs12.

Yao missed a whole lot of shots.Finally he was able to score near the end of 4th Q.But its too late!we were down by 20 at that time.He should act more like a leader. He should have enough courage to take all the responsibility.
DW was awesome in the first half.But he still couldnt do well in the 2nd. He was so slow!! Maybe he is really the kind of person JVG likes.But we need a player who can get us wins!!
DA,he made some tough shots, but missed quite a lot of open ones!! what can we expect from him?
Swift also made some incredible shots.But when looking at his defence........ohhhhhhhhhhh!!
Ryan Bowen should really practice shooting! no more air ball, ok????? 
Our beloved Heads finally appeared in lineup. He was active today, although he could have made some better chioce. But we cant expect too much from a rookie.

I feel sick about this game. ok, I better forget about it and think about the fantastic tennis match last night between Roger and David!

3-7 :brokenhea I doubt if we could earn a win from the following 3games.
I better change my sig after this game!


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> not really,he had some games as bad as this(in terms of shooting),if not worse, in his first 2 seasons. Many of his shots tonite rimmed out. :boohoo:


he could have a better choice to pass the ball to the guards, instead of trying to make tough shots.
u kown its hard for him to make it when 2or 3 guys are around him.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

skykisser said:


> he could have a better choice to pass the ball to the guards, instead of trying to make tough shots.
> u kown its hard for him to make it when 2or 3 guys are around him.


he passes those back out and you come in here complaining that he wasnt aggressive. yao isnt going to carry a team to victory every night, but he has to carry the scoring load on this team right now if we want to stand a chance. he had an off night. better aggressive and have an off night than no aggressive.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

skykisser said:


> he could have a better choice to pass the ball to the guards, instead of trying to make tough shots.
> u kown its hard for him to make it when 2or 3 guys are around him.


No,he didn't *force* a single shot in this game,he just had a off night and when 2or 3 guys were around him,he did passed out.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> he passes those back out and you come in here complaining that he wasnt aggressive. yao isnt going to carry a team to victory every night, but he has to carry the scoring load on this team right now if we want to stand a chance. he had an off night. better aggressive and have an off night than no aggressive.


ok, I'm really sick.........
Ya, better aggressive. since nobody feeds him well, he should make it himself!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> I missed the game, could anyone give me a brief summary of what everyone (Rockets) was doing the whole game? We caught Indiana in a slump and it still looks like they handed it to us without much effort. This is a depressing start, but I'm still in no hurry to panic.


Yao Ming had 24 points, 13 rebounds, 4 blocks, but this is kinda deceptive, a portion of those were garbage minutes from the 4th quarter, he scored his last 8 points and grabbed his last 4 rebounds in like the last 2 mins. Anyway, I like his performance tonite,very aggresive,grabbed some tough rebs, had one of his best defensive games in this season and was doing a great job at the line. I'd say Yao Ming was doing everything else well tonight except shooting, it's just he had an off night and some of his shots rimmed out,and fatigue is probably one of the reasons of his low FGP,he played like 43 mins tonite,he played the first 15 mins without a break and only rested like 2 mins in the 2nd half. 

Wesley and Anderson looked solid tonight. Their shooting was way better than the first few games of this season, 5-9 from DW and 6-14 from DA. But I think we took too many jumpers, you can't help Yao by shooting jumpers all day. DA did made some tough shots, but for a couple of shots he made,he actually had better option, and you can't expect him to make those risky shots on a consistent basis. Anyway,he is still learning JVG's system, we can't expect him to change overnight, and from this game DA seems more willing to pass to big men at least than before. Once, with Deke in the center, DA penetrated and dished to him on his first drive. And on one occasion, when DA was surrounded by two men, I thought he would take the shot no matter what,but he found Yao open and passed to Yao for an easy bucket.

Howard played hard tonight,fight for rebs very aggressively. Swift, on the other hand, is LAZY,and he made 2-3 idiotic fouls in the crucial 4th quarter. He couldn't defend Artest at all,it had much to do with his mentality--dull mind, apathetic about defense and this dude has no strength, Artest owned him easily.

Luther Head finally started, I am happy. 7 points might seem not so impressive,but considering it's his first start, it's not bad. He is better than any other guard we have,so plz keep starting him,JVG! He is great at making open shots but is not so confident of penetration. From this game, he still didn't have many ideas how to run offense, but I figure he can be a solid player before the All-Star game.

Mutombo,his age is really showing,became much slower.Looks like he's just not being Mutombo anymore.


Indiana could have blown us out by 30 if they had not missed so many FTs. :boohoo:


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Will the Rockets make the playoffs?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah.


----------



## ivanpei (Oct 22, 2005)

OMG what a horrible question... But pretty true, at this stage its a little difficult to be confident of making the playoffs. Down the road, we will begin to mesh and start putting together wins. We have 2 new starters in the backcourt and an injured superstar. If Tmac is healthy and our backcourt learns the system, we should be a 50+ team again this season. If not, I don't want to think about it...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We will be in the playoffs, we are the type of team that gets better as the season progresses. But very possibly fighting for the 7th or 8th seed if our guys continue to not show up and T-Mac continues to be hurt.


----------



## skykisser (Nov 10, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Will the Rockets make the playoffs?


nope...yeah:wink:...
actually,its too early to ask this question. you cant judge a team in such a few games.
I'm sure we'll make it finally, even if we lose more games currently. At least I'm more patient than Carroll Dawson.
what we should do now is to cheer them up!


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Oh man, another crappy game, glad I missed it  It would seem like without a HEALTHY T-Mac, we can't buy a win. We're all hoping that Yao can carry the team without his fellow superstar, but his record isn't too good there. Come on Yao :clap: this year is meant to be your break year (and like every other year as per Yao Mania). 

Anyone has news on Skip???? I read speculations of injury or in doghouse... does anyone have any concrete sources? Mike James' been performing quite well starting for the Raptors... I reckon we are missing his scoring off the bench  Skip was brought in the playmaker and another scoring option.... but at this stage I reckon MJ was better off for us. Still early in the season though...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Im sure this question was probably asked and i missed it, but where is Rafer Alston? Im glad hes not playing, but is he injured, or does JVG not want to play him?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Pasha The Great said:


> Im sure this question was probably asked and i missed it, but where is Rafer Alston? Im glad hes not playing, but is he injured, or does JVG not want to play him?


When I said the doghouse,I was kinda kidding. Admittedly Alston sucks on both ends of the floor and JVG has always used the IL as a dog house (e.g. Mo Taylor),but Rafer is definitely hurt, if u watch the spurs game again, u can see he collided with parker and had a limp after that. It's still too early to evaluate his value and fit for Houston.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> Hope Rafer gets a wake up call from the benching.


Rafer hasn't been benched. He has a hairline fracture in his tibula. With this schedule and Sura, McGrady and Alston out, it won't be a surprise if we go 3-9 before inching towards .500.


----------

